# Solved: Inserting Euro  symbol



## sikpupi (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I want to insert the symbol  into a cell by means of a single keystroke. Can this be done with a shortcut???

I don't want to 'convert' the cell into Euro....just change say a total of 100 into 100. I can put a comma, decimal places into the 100 cell but can't find a shortcut for the Euro symbol.

Many thanks.....and well done to all who take the time to answer silly questions like this!!!!!!


----------



## TonyJollans (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't know if this helps, if it's standard or anything, but it's on my keyboard as Alt Gr + 4 and I don't have any special software installed to handle it.


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

Not "at a stroke", AFAIK.

You could try a custom format (via Format -- Cells -- Number), such as:

#,##0;#,##0

(cut & paste it from this message)

Or you could try a macro (and assign it to a button), such as:

Sub AddEuro()
ActiveCell.NumberFormat = "@"
ActiveCell = Chr(128) & ActiveCell
End Sub

HTH,
Andy


----------



## lagunasrfr (Feb 13, 2005)

Pressing 0128 on numeric keyboard while holding the Alt key down works in Excel, notepad, Word and others in XP.


----------



## sikpupi (Jan 30, 2004)

MAny thanks to Lagun & Toni. I am aware of your shortcuts. However...your shortcuts will overwrite the contents of the cell. I want to format the cell to show 100 instead of just 100. I suppose it is a formating issue of sorts!!!! 

Keeping thinking though!!!


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

sikpupi said:


> MAny thanks to Lagun & Toni. I am aware of your shortcuts. However...your shortcuts will overwrite the contents of the cell. *I want to format the cell to show 100 instead of just 100. I suppose it is a formating issue of sorts*!!!! Keeping thinking though!!!


  In case you can't see post #3 for some reason, here it is again:



xl guru said:


> *You could try a custom format (via Format -- Cells -- Number), such as:
> 
> #,##0;#,##0
> 
> ...


If there's some part of post #3 you don't understand, post back.


----------



## sikpupi (Jan 30, 2004)

Guru.....you are THE MAN!!!!!

HAd to wait til I got into work to try your macro..so apologies for not acknowledging your earlier post.

Have ran and recorded a new macro as per your instructions and works great.

Could you tweak it for me and get the result to end up being 'centred' in the cell.!!

Thanks again!!!


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

I'm not really a guru, & certainly not a macro (AKA VBA) guru.  Assuming you mean centred horizontally not vertically, then:

Sub AddEuro()
ActiveCell.NumberFormat = "@"
ActiveCell.HorizontalAlignment = xlCenter
ActiveCell = Chr(128) & ActiveCell
End Sub

Although the macro formats the cell as text, this doesn't seem to affect math functions, e.g. "15" divided elsewhere by 2 still returns 7.5 -- go figure. 

Enjoy,
Andy


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

Actually, a slimmed-down ...

Sub AddEuro()
ActiveCell.NumberFormat = "#,##0;#,##0"
ActiveCell.HorizontalAlignment = xlCenter
End Sub

... may even do it for you.

Excel Help for assigning code to custom buttons is fairly straightforward.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

I have found that in Excel 2003, when I select a cell, then insert a  immediately in front of the value I already had there (not over, I am not replacing the value already there) that the formatting of the cell is automatically changed to Currency, with the Euro symbol () being the units. I won't see the  in the Formula bar, because it is the Cell Formatting that now handles the currency symbol.

If you are not using Excel 2203, perhaps your application will handle it as easily. Try it out.


----------



## sikpupi (Jan 30, 2004)

Chuck..

This does work alright....strange!!!! Handy insert in formula line for a quick format. Many thanks


----------

